# Are we getting away from camping?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This isn't a criticism of anyone's gadgets that they take with them in their motorhome, after all I have enough gadgetry of my own not to throw stones ....

but this was in the introduction to a camping cookbook* 

"...... to the rise in our sophisticated electronic lives which veer ever further from the basic pleasures of nature. Camping is a way of reconnecting, of stepping back from the constant onslaught of screens and technology and taking a long deep breath."

Food for thought? Its only ten years or so ago that I used to think that people taking their mobiles on holiday were daft ....


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Agree absolutely Frank. When I look at what we've got in our van and what we used to have very happy holidays with in tent and caravan...!

Mind you, we reckon to be quite frugal on the gadgets and gizmos but give us time. 

Each to his own !

G


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I guess I would assume a camping cookbook, is for someone with a tent ? I suppose because nowadays with most MHs and caravans the kitchen areas are more or less the same as you would use at home.

What I will say though is that when we are away, to me I take in the scenes and drink in the surroundings so to speak, a different view from the window to me is really refreshing, and this week just sitting outside chatting to other folk etc in the summer sun has been lovely...............we have also had the use of a outdoor pool so combine these several factors together has made it really relaxing, must admit that whatever cooking facilities etc you may have you can't beat a good old barbi eaten outside on a summer evening.

One thing I do know is that we are lucky to be able to enjoy this privelidge in the way we all enjoy best.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

I like to keep it as 'camping' as I can, albeit in a modern van. We don't have TV, or use computer (apart from once in France this year).
We do carry phones, Sat Nav when abroad and have an Ipod player too, so maybe that is a lot of techno!!

One of my favourite memories of our second year with the van was sitting on a low wall beside the sea, preparing vegetables for dinner, and then eating same dinner on same low wall later. 
I do like to keep it as simple as I can, and hanker after a feeling of 'camping' even if I am probably fooling myself! 

Ca


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Whilst sitting here on a campsite in sunny Greece, we had electric hook up for two days, because we were getting low on lpg. It was great having electic again as we have been away 4 weeks without it.

We have no TV, but do have a computer and this site has free wifi and that has been marvellous, apart from that internet has been a bit hit and miss. We miss this the most, but its nice to have a break from technology as such. We do have Sat Nav and IPOD too, but most night we are content sitting outside the motorhome on some beach listening to the waves. Its true bliss and apart from the cost of getting here priceless.

We have spent many years caravanning, trailer tenting and then tenting again, but for me the motorhome is best has I have the ability to move on and tour easily the bed is comfortable and dont have to upack and pack to much on the journey.

We havent cook to much outside because of the windy beaches, although we always have a picnic type of lunch outside.

Because we were on EHU for a few days and as mentioned worried about the gas situation we used the slow cooker and had a few great meals that were slow cooked, but ready in a jiffy if you know what I mean.

I think its a romatic view sometimes of past camping experiences and although we have fond memories I found it hard work with a young family, although they had such freedom and that what great about camping, the cheapness for those on a tight budget or who want to be close to nature.

Pat


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
I echo all the above,and on my travels around,like yourselves,i have seen views through my windscreen ,you could never buy,magic.
When we lived in the New forest,we used to walk the dog often at a parking spot called "Pig bush" (Near the Beaulieu Pony auction stalls).One evening as we walked back to the car with the sun setting,we turned and looked back into the dip.the suns rays, had caught in the pony's tail,and as it swished,words will never describe the colours or the feeling of pure joy that we saw and felt. Are'nt i the silly old sausage.
Goodnight.
Jented


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Good post, Pat.

I think having withdrawal symptoms for TV/Sky+/t'interweb/mobiles etc. is symptomatic of our 21st-C lives, rather than our attitude to motorhoming _per se_.

I confess to being Professor Gadget with my van, having recently been thrilled with my latest and greatest WiFi directional antenna which enables connection up to 1.25 miles. I twyed and twyed and _twyed_ without it, but failed.  

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

On one hand, I agree with you, Frank. I started camping when I was 10 or 11, in a very basic 'pup' tent, and my dad built his own campervan from a Thames 12-seater minibus. Fridge? Hot water? Mains electric? I sometimes wonder what my mom and dad would have made of the van we currently use. But in those days, it was all about getting away for very little money.

But then, the equipment is there for us to use, and it _enables_ us in ways our parents could only dream about. A little box attached to the screen which knows where you are in Europe, and can guide you to an individual address in a foreign country? They'd have thought it was witchcraft or something. But it allows anyone to get out there, and enjoy their travelling in comfort, and gives people access to places they otherwise wouldn't be able to experience.

The TV thing has been aired here before. One of the things Annie didn't like about our first trip to France in a motorhome was the feeling of being out of touch. Now, we can swing up the dish and catch English-language news wherever we are in Europe.

Gerald


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have camped under canvas for years when we have gone with our dive club up to Beadnell camp site in Northumberland, in all weathers!.

I so remember when we bought our Mohican and the first place we went was to the camp site at Beadnell with the other divers in our club who were still under canvas.

Sandra and me looked at one another then looked out at the tents flapping and everybody wrapped up against the wind.

We laughed our heads off, camping you must be mad, I will stay with my tin tent thank you very much! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think it all depends on the weather. When sunny and warm I am very happy to camp with no frills. When cold or wet (or both!) then I like my warm van with TV/DVD laptop etc.
There again even when its warm its nice to go get a cool beer from the AES mains/12V/gas fridge :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Trevor


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

I think it all depends on the weather. When sunny and warm I am very happy to camp with no frills. When cold or wet (or both!) then I like my warm van with TV/DVD laptop etc. 
There again even when its warm its nice to go get a cool beer from the AES mains/12V/gas fridge 


Trevor


I agree with you....Clive and I enjoy our time outside!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Until I was 12 we had no electric, no gas, no water, no toilet, no bathroom . . . and that was in the house!! 8O 

I jest not either.

We did have a pig sty at the top of the garden though, so we were never short of bacon!  

Ah - halcyon days. Don't you wish we could go back to those idyllic times we all bang on about as we get older! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Nette's comment has reminded me that I was going to say what the book was but first the author.

Annie Bell was a cookery writer for Vogue and the Independent on Sunday and now is the principle cookery writer for the Mail on Sunday and a contributor to other magazines inc Waitrose Food illustrated.

They actually have a little boat and a tent and the book is The Camping Cookbook. My favourite recipe so far is Baba Ghanoush if only for the name 

"with most MHs and caravans the kitchen areas are more or less the same as you would use at home" well that's as maybe, but not in our size of van nor would *we* want it. So a book that doesn't assume you have unlimited running water, more than one ring or the storage space for all that your kitchen holds is very valuable to us.

Back to gadgets, yes I have a GPS and very useful it has been,we take our mobiles with us because family expect it, have a dvd player and sometimes take the laptop.

From the majority of replies so far the answer to the question I posed in the title is: yes we are and that's the way we want it.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

At the end of the day Frank, I think we all buy what we want and camp (if you want to call it that) as we want..............and I guess that is why there are so many models of caravans/tents/motorhomes out there to choose from. We love our MH and it is like a part of the family, I often think how lucky we are to have it..............I would hate to go back to package holidays and all that caboodle.

More and more of late, I hate it when the day comes to return home and go back in the house, and cannot wait until the next time we are off in it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I know one thing for certain: I'd rather not go than go back to tenting. We started out- just the two of us- with backpacks and a Black's mountain tent using public transport in East and southern Africa. We've gone through every incarnation since -except a trailer tent- and I know which one I prefer !

That said- and I'm sorry RV owners- I draw the line at RV's unless you are full-timers and it is your home. I can't see the point of setting off to explore Europe saddled with something the size of and with the fuel consumption of an RV. I'd be too embarrassed.

G


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Two years ago, when we bought our 8 year old Auto-Sleeper Medallion, I thought it was the height of decadent luxury camping. I had done tents a long time ago and it had been pretty basic. By comparison our motorhome was packed with technology and comfort. We have a cooker, fridge, heater, shower & wc, running water, electric lights and the ability to plug in a kettle, for instance. We added a few things: a bucket; a hose pipe; a watering can (thanks for the hint, Zeb), a bike rack and even a Remoska. 

Gradually, through MHF, I learned that people had reversing cameras, televisions, microwaves, cars to tow, generators, solar panels, barbeques, washing machines, vacuum cleaners, inverters, satnav and a whole lot more. What’s more: new vans often come with these things. I wouldn’t be averse to having some of this stuff but I wouldn’t know where to start, both in terms of which would be the priority (couldn’t afford it or have room for it all and don’t know which I’d really want) and how to go about finding / choosing/ fixing it. Basically, I suppose we’re quite happy with our current level of technical sophistication.

All the above applies to stuff specifically for the motorhome. When we go away however we usually take two Macbooks, a case of DVDs, an iPod with speakers/dock, an iPhone, two cameras and a wind-up / solar radio, along with books, art materials, two bikes and anything else we want to help us enjoy ourselves. We have, I must admit, acquired a satnav, but that is for using in the car too.

I’ve never really understood the contempt many have for club sites. To us the hot showers you can move in, the ability to wash up in two generously sized sinks (if you don’t go at rush hour), along with the electric hook-up, are welcome additions to what I now acknowledge are our more primitive facilities. I do acknowledge though that in terms of communing with nature the Caravan Club doesn’t quite do it. Is it the case though that those who make a point of camping in away from it all places have the most need for add-ons inside their van?




Chris


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

We did the whole frame tent/trailer, then a trailer tent and a very basic small caravan stuff from getting married/having the kids and so on. 

We 'moved up' to a VW T2 campervan and thought we had landed on the moon - we thought it posh that we had a black and white telly (only 6 years ago)

Each time we swapped up a van we have gained a few more luxuries - I nver thought I would have a van with a shower! and an oven!

We dont want to go back now - I admit that we arent 'camping' as such  We have a colour telly/laptop (im in the van now with my dongle connected) Sat Nav and iPod - but we use them every day anyway.

If I had to and the van had to go tomorrow I'd adapt back to a tent very quickly - we like being outdoors 

Good thread OP


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Is it the case though that those who make a point of camping in away from it all places have the most need for add-ons inside their van?


I don't think so, Chris. Until fairly recently, we were 'sites' people, although we did (and do) show rallies, which necessitated us using 'our facilities' more.

However, a recent trip to Germany convinced us of the benefits of using continental 'no-frills' sites, such as aires and Stellplatz. These places, set up specifically for motorhomes, are low (or no) cost, and often in beautiful places. They are not wild camping spots (we don't do wild camping), but they are continental motorhome sites, and mean we use our facilities far more, but it allows us to stop in some really lovely places.

Gerald


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

A while back, we had a request from Nuke to design a suitable motto for MotorhomeFacts. The winning entry, now found on all the business cards that I have, was...

_*Connecting Motorhomers...*_

I frequent this site because it's about people, people who have a great interest in motorhomes. The lives of those people include numerous issues that are _*not *_motorhome related but _*are *_motorhomer related. That does it for me!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> I like to keep it as 'camping' as I can, albeit in a modern van. We don't have TV, or use computer (apart from once in France this year).
> We do carry phones, Sat Nav when abroad and have an Ipod player too, so maybe that is a lot of techno!!
> 
> One of my favourite memories of our second year with the van was sitting on a low wall beside the sea, preparing vegetables for dinner, and then eating same dinner on same low wall later.
> ...


One of our favourite moments is sitting on the beach with you two, that, and watching cows coming down for a paddle


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

One of the memorable maxims from Army days...

_Any fool can be uncomfortable, no experience required..._

Roughing it under flapping canvas or luxuriating in a home from home... now, that's a difficult choice  
>
>
<
>
<
>
Best definition of _ luxuriate_

To indulge with unrestrained delight and freedom
[1913 Webster]

so forget camping... let's luxuriate


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

As I read through the word Progress comes to mind, as we are the modern camper.

We all maybe started in tents and we progressed to the VW pushup top and then the Hightop and then to the present day Motorhomes.
I still believe the real camping is in a tent, very simple but we have got older and I don't think I could even get on the ground to sleep in a bag with my feet getting cold at 4am when the dew rose :roll: 
Bucket and chucket days.

I love the luxury of my Motorhome with all its mod cons I know its not real camping but I love the life and its far better than Hotels with their strict regime, crowded dinning rooms and noise.
Give me a field with the noisy wild life :wink:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

We had caravans as a child, gas lighting. We had some great times. When I got married we had a tent, with a kitchen extension wow we thought! I remember getting us all two kids and two dogs in a micra as hubbies car (an estate) had failed its mot. We went away for easter it rained, snowed, hailed and in between the sun shone. We had a little gas heater that we all huddled around. Mum on the other side was in her caravan, heating on, stretched out reading a book. Never again! Used once more but had holes throughout the roof as we had put it away wet. Rained for the week we were away. We had plastic bags, patches etc to keep the rain out. Kids ran out of their clothes within a couple of days - finding a laundry was our focus. Tent went in the bin.

Then came a caravan a swift corniche, blown heating, shower, cooker, sheer luxury. It got broken into and had mushrooms growing around the window. Would have cost too much to put right. That went.

Had a break for quite a few years and tried the package holiday scene. When we went to Crete and had to vacate the room at 12 and didn't get picked up until 12 that night. Then to top it off, we had to wait outside the airport in a queue for over half an hour because the airport was busy. I said never again. 

Tried the book it yourself route. Airports were an absolute pain, time taken was just too much.

Finances allowed to buy a motorhome - have never looked back. We use it all year, couldn't do that in a tent, didn't do it in a caravan. Seen more places in uk and abroad in last two years than we thought possible.

Would I go back to tenting, not on your Nellie. I am now that person who is stretched out reading my book come rain, snow, hail or shine in the warm, with my kettle on, looking out at the vista and loving it.

Karen


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I remember one night at Beadnell camp site when the frame tent decided it wanted to fly round the campsite in the early hours of the morning during a strong easterly gale which blew up from no where.

I jumped out of the sleeping bag along with Sandra to gather the thing up before it disappeared, everything was flapping in the wind including my nether regions as I realised I had know clothes on! :roll: :lol: .

Now when the wind comes the only decision I need make is whether to leave the sat dish up or lower it down.
With a strenuous push of a button of course.

I say again I prefer my tin tent!.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Caggsie what a lovely post........and sums up just about everything that I too feel about motor homing, ESP the package holiday bit, do I envy anyone that is off on a cruise or a package holiday.......no way.

We also have been to places in the UK that we would never have been had we not had the MH and sometimes also like this week we have had such lovely weather, that we didn't even have that far to go, we had an outdoor pool and to be honest it was better than any package holiday that I have ever been on.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

With respect I wasn't suggesting we took up tenting ... nor be uncomfortable

.... just wondering if you want to get away from it all should we be taking it all with us.

I know some people who nowadays are connected to their job 24/7


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the case though that those who make a point of camping in away from it all places have the most need for add-ons inside their van?
> ...


Last week we were on a CL in Lancashire discovering a fantastic limestone pavement that we didn't know was there. The site was in a great location but the facilities were basic. This was fine by us for a couple of nights. If we were to do this all the time we'd have more incentive to spend more money on things to make us more independent.

We could do this by adding things on, but they'd be a limit to how much it was worth spending on our particular van. The next step then would be to buy a more up to date motorhome.

It's all personal choice, and finances, of course. Many people obviously still do basic camping, whether in a tent, caravan or motorhome, but it does seem that once you acquire comforts and luxuries it is harder to do without them.

My point was that the more in van facilities you have the more able you are to stay in places with basic facilities or none. On the one hand this could be seen as living closer to nature, on the other hand it still isn't the same as roughing it as one might have done in a tent.

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I said it with the word Progress Frank.
So yes I take the Camera, Telescope,laptop,phone,telly,MYFI (my latest thing) and any other toy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Anyway Frank we were watching you at Hamble and Woodbridge and you were sitting out in your Cooking Tent on your chair both times very early in the morning happy as a lark (well you was up with them) so really you are having the best of both worlds tenting and Motorhoming :wink:


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Like Caggsie, we started in tents which was not nice with small kids on a cold wet day, moved to a caravan, sold that tried renting cottages etc, got rid of kids (that was the best bit  ) bought another caravan and looked yearningly at motorhomes and now here we are, finally with our lovely Autocruise. 
When we bought our second caravan I couldn't believe all the mod cons that came with it and that was a van that was 5 years old. The M/H is even better and we love it to bits and can't wait to go away again. I love all the electronic gadgets and watnots (so does the OH) we can have a great deal of fun playing with them all. So its tv, dvd, radio, laptop, camera, scope and bins, mobiles, toad and god knows what else on board.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > I like to keep it as 'camping' as I can, albeit in a modern van. We don't have TV, or use computer (apart from once in France this year).
> ...


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Apart from 2 tellies, auto satellite dish & Sky box, inverter, laptop, fridge freezer, microwave, 2X110 amp leisure batteries, 2 X 85 Watt solar panels, flushing loo, fixed bed, 60 lire LPG tank, sat nav, and our 2 mobiles, our van is devoid of modern gadgetry and there's nothing more than Ann and I love is "getting away from it all!"


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

One of our favourite moments is sitting on the beach with you two, that, and watching cows coming down for a paddle 

I loved that trip and the competition to collect the best burning material for the bonfire. Greg hauling his in a torn fishing net. Now that was camping!!.
.
.

I could say "Nah that was just clearing up rubbish" but I would never say that as it would be trampling on your memories and that would be wrong, so I wont.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

rayrecrok said:


> fire. Greg hauling his in a torn fishing net. Now that was camping!!.
> .
> .
> 
> I could say "Nah that was just clearing up rubbish" but I would never say that as it would be trampling on your memories and that would be wrong, so I wont.


Well, we did look longingly at the rubbish bins and we discussed using the contents to get the fire going, but Frank overruled it so we left them alone. Woulda made some blaze all the same!!!

Ca


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

It came home to me that never once in Ireland did we think well there's no wifi/mobile signal here lets move on  Did that in Devon a few months ago.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Those stones make great bed warmers - how low tech is that?

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Those stones make great bed warmers - how low tech is that?
> 
> Ca


That _ is _ low tech. Even my granny used a brick as bed warmer.

Is that you in the photo ?

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ca you look like the Irish lady I pictured :wink:


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

locovan said:


> Ca you look like the Irish lady I pictured :wink:


That is a relief, and I feel like the Irish lady pictured, albeit no longer forty-something!!

Ca


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> > Those stones make great bed warmers - how low tech is that?
> ...


Me on the left, Doreen and then Greg, in Mayo on the beach, late at night, wonderful few days.

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks..it's good to be able to put a face to someone ( though you're not like I imagined you !)

G


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Thanks..it's good to be able to put a face to someone ( though you're not like I imagined you !)
> 
> G


Are you going to be brave and tell me what you thought I looked like?

I thought Carolgavin had a dark bob and brown eyes!!! Funny how that happens.

Ca


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CaGreg said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks..it's good to be able to put a face to someone ( though you're not like I imagined you !)
> ...


I couldn't really put a face to your name but you're not like I imagine. Sorry, that sounds a bit odd but I know what I mean anyway !

Most people on here think I'm male anyway so they'd never guess rightly what I look like...perhaps I am male and only pretending ?

:? :?

G


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

CaGreg said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks..it's good to be able to put a face to someone ( though you're not like I imagined you !)
> ...


You mean she hasn't!!? 8O 8O

Chris


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I couldn't really put a face to your name but you're not like I imagine. Sorry, that sounds a bit odd but I know what I mean anyway !


I've been meeting people from MHF in real life for over 4 years now, and I'm still being surprised at their appearance 

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I met Inkey today (we live near one another) and the first thing he said like everybody say's "your taller than I thought"
He was younger than I thought but as always it amazes me how we sat and talked away like we were old old friends and we knew so much about each others lives. Sweet :wink:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Camping*

I think one of the reasons I refuse to cook inside the van is I like to think I am camping all be it with a Microwave or Bravoska etc either inside or under the awning.

When I was a Scout Leader all of our camp cooking was on wood fires. The meals were quite normal fare English Breakfasts, Meat and Two Veg followed by a Pudding (not desert) for Dinner and a traditional Lunch or Tea dependant on daily activities. The Scouts cooked their own meals In patrols and I can assure both the boys and leaders thoroughly enjoyed the sense of achievement and consuming the results. One of our fellow leaders is a Chef so the ingredients had to be right and the menu's were quite ambitious.

The main drawback was Billy cleaning at camps end. Sand, soap and hot water and we gat absolutely covered in black.

Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> I thought Carolgavin had a dark bob


I think Gav might have something to say about that. I did hear something about a Dusky Dave though....

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> I've been meeting people from MHF in real life for over 4 years now, and I'm still being surprised at their appearance


You ain't seen nothing yet, bubba. I might come to a rally yet. 

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

asprn said:


> You ain't seen nothing yet, bubba. I might come to a rally yet.


 8O 8O If you do, let us know so we can clear a BIG space for that RV of yours.

Gerald


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> As I read through the word Progress comes to mind, as we are the modern camper.
> 
> We all maybe started in tents and we progressed to the VW pushup top and then the Hightop and then to the present day Motorhomes.
> I still believe the real camping is in a tent, very simple but we have got older and I don't think I could even get on the ground to sleep in a bag with my feet getting cold at 4am when the dew rose :roll:
> ...


We sing from the very same hymnbook 

tent
VW
M/H
dislike of hotels


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I know some people who nowadays are connected to their job 24/7


Not I  I work three days in Edinburgh so that I can enjoy a four day weekend - most of those are way in the M/H 

The job funds my spare time and no more ....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

One of our favourite moments is sitting on the beach with you two, that, and watching cows coming down for a paddle [/quote

I loved that trip and the competition to collect the best burning material for the bonfire. Greg hauling his in a torn fishing net. Now that was camping!!

Ca[/quote]

Reminds me of a time when I was sailing my boat back across the Aegean with no engine (had run a bearing) Got into small inlet on deserted island west of Delos, rowed ashore, firewood, barbeque on beach in sunset, absolute calm, bliss - took all stress out of trip.

Can't wait to do same with MH in Pyrhenees - or wherever!

Geoff

P.S. Nice Thread - no argie bargie


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well as I said I'm not advocating a return to a tent (not that I would be returning - started this lark with a MH just got newer and slightly bigger) 

I carry a larger and larger number of techie things with me and I wonder how they add to the experience. So I'll just mention what we have outside of what came with the van and what I think they add.

Sony eReader. I read a book every two days or so. Carrying enough books to last a couple of weeks reduced the space for clothes and whisky so its a great boon. Always take it.

Mobile phone. Take mine but its switched off Doreen takes hers but apart from sending a group text every couple of days and special occasions we hardly use it.

Lap top Computer. Take it and do try to get o2 connection. Log on to MHF once a day and google maps once in a while. Otherwise use it for our personal finance data, keeping a log for blogs and campsites and its better than the tV for dvds.

DVD player, bought before we had a lap top probably watch one film every third night was very useful for watching 'Coast ' series when we were doing our coast trip.

TomTom SatNav. Always take it. Its always on for motorway and main road driving (speed limits) and visiting towns and cities we don't know but generally use maps so it stays in the glove compartment 50% of the time.

TV my 9" flatscreen is bolted to the wall where it provides an alternative screen for dvd watching haven't taken an aerial with us for 18 months so no TV in that time.!

iPod has 27 days of music on it (24/7) but logitech speaker dock li-ion battery is no good anymore so tend to use it as personal player unless we have hookup. Doreen has her own iPod nano now so we will be moving to different beats  I have an fm radio that plugs into iPod but forget I have it with me most often.

Inverter 150W in a plastic box for charging cameras and other items that do not like 11-15V battery electrics. Can manage without but it will cope with our laptop so we will always take it.

1200W hair drier for when we are on sites with EHU or power in shower block. Keeps Doreen happy but I like her hair wild .

130W solar panel and 130Ahr battery. Nuff said.

500W electric kettle has a neat storage place so always take it.

800W oil filled radiator also has neat storage space so goes with us September to March.

2kW ceramic fan heater awkward to carry around but is quite small goes with us Dec and Jan only (if then). 


Binos, camera (sometimes two), LED torch, LED awning light, plastic box of leads for connecting all that stuff up, another plastic box with rechargeable batteries and charger, and 230V phone chargers.

Its quite a list and I haven't considered cooking yet.

OK cooking 

Small Gas BBQ/grill take it only in warmer months. Took a microwave with us one christmas/new year used it for one meal won't be repeating that. Have removed oven/grill and manage on two rings, double skillet and ingenuity.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Where do you have room for Doreen??
No wonder you live in the cooking tent


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Perhaps he has 'Microchipped' her!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> Where do you have room for Doreen??
> No wonder you live in the cooking tent


I could understand if you called it a toilet tent. Actually its neither its a doggy stuff tent.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Frank 

What you do to your dog - 'stuff' or otherwise, in the privacy of your own tent is none of our business!

Just keep the flaps closed! 

Geoff

(Oh do shut up Geoff ! )


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> This isn't a criticism of anyone's gadgets that they take with them in their motorhome, after all I have enough gadgetry of my own not to throw stones ....
> 
> but this was in the introduction to a camping cookbook*


Oh Frank, isn't a camping cookbook a gadget?

First unwrap the steak then burn parts of it then eat it. If it tastes cold, cook it some more, if it is chewy drink more wine!

Who needs a camping cook book

Cheers

Eddie
ps: Email me for more free campsite cookery ideas. I am a wizz with lamb!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

One of my favourite things is replying to customers when we are away on rallies, especially the international ones as they are very impressed that I am sat in a field camping with lap top on picnic table and all just for my customers!! :lol: :lol: 

If only they could see me sat next to the Cadac cooking breakfast under the shade of the awning and the flushing loo only feet away. 

I just know that most of them think of England as cold and wet and I must be a brave sole to be camping in those conditions. 

Mandy


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Mmm - well in my opinion, whatever you have, whether it be a tent, a caravan, or a small or large motorhome it really doesn't make that much difference if you are wanting to get back to nature and get away from everything. 

We are currently staying on the most fantastic and tranquil campsite in the Dordogne and we are camped up with people in tents, caravans and motorhomes of all shapes and sizes and everyone is enjoying spending their days and evenings enjoying soaking up the fabulous location and visiting the myriad chateaus, gardens, caves, towns and villages that abound in the Dordogne. To be honest their mobile abodes, like ours, is primarily just being used as somewhere to sleep at the end of the day and with weather like this, all everyone wants to do is mix with nature and such gadgets as TV's and the like are just not being switched on. Everyone is cooking outside using various methods of cooking equipment and we haven't eaten indoors for the last 2 weeks! 

However, come the winter months when opportunities to do the above are limited or impossible, we still enjoy our MH but it then becomes the most luxurious hotel on wheels and we enjoy every possible luxury we can afford in it or on it! I love getting away to different places during the winter and getting all wrapped up warm to go and explore the area, areas that we probably would never get to see if we didn't have our motorhome and to me this is another side of motorhoming that makes motorhoming so much fun. Having our gadgets and add ons is what I love about our motorhome life and I just love being all cosy inside with all our home from home creature comforts to hand. Oyster Satellite & Sky plus, Internet Dongle, WiFi Booster Aerial, iPhone, Oven/Grill, Hob, Remoska, Double Skillet, Fridge/Freezer, Microwave, Portable Washing Machine, Fixed Beds, Onboard Generator, Solar Panel, Gaslow etc etc etc! 

I respect everyone has their own view of what getting away from it all means - but to my way of thinking, with a motorhome you can have as little or as much 'gadgetry' as you desire and once fitted they're there if you want them! There's NO law that says you HAVE to use everything all the time and if you can afford them - then why not?

Right, I'm off to get ready now as my hubby has gone off this morning to visit the caves/chasm Gouffre de Padirac and unfortunatley, due to my mobility problems I'm unable to join him, however, I'm in the middle of a good book and I want to get outside in the sunshine to relax in my sunlounger to read it. 

Au revoir

Sue


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

The answer to the question is 'yes'. However, I do not want to go camping and my OH would certainly not accompany me if I did. We are just back from a week in SW Scotland, and on whilst on the site a chap arrived in a brand new American style RV. His attitude was that he like his comforts, whilst the comment of an elderly Dutchman who talked to me about this huge vehicle was 'it is not camping'.

Each to their own. Oh by the way sorry for taking up so much space to comment on this subject. Off the the bookies now to get funds for next week!!

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

dovtrams said:


> Each to their own. Oh by the way sorry for taking up so much space to comment on this subject. Off the the bookies now to get funds for next week!!
> 
> Dave


Why do you need to apologise?????? It's a discussion forum and people discuss all kinds of things on here, it's what a forum is all about! Some members use a few sentences in their posts, whilst others will use several paragraphs but does anybody really care how short or lengthy someone's posts are? Surely nobody is that petty minded are they? If folk can't be bothered to read replies containing more than a few words, then nobody is forcing them to read them and they can simply bypass such posts if they bother or annoy them that much!

My advice to you dovtram is: don't worry about it, cos I am sure nobody leads such an uneventful life that how much 'space' you or anyone else takes up with their replies is that important to them and to be honest, compared to many posts, yours is a relatively short one anyway!


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

yes it's not camping and I'm happy with that

I see my motorhome as a vehicle and a second country home, which moves, and which is cheaper than an actual second home

I want all my comforts


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

[quote="HeatherChloe"

I see my motorhome as a vehicle and a second country home, which moves, and which is cheaper than an actual second home

[/quote]

HeatherChloe

Your description fits the one I have always used for my boat in Greece :-

"my country cottage which I can move from island to island"

It tends to get stuck on or around some favourite islands for a month or more. No, not AGROUND !

Geoff


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > I see my motorhome as a vehicle and a second country home, which moves, and which is cheaper than an actual second home
> ...


Hi Nicholsong and HeatherChloe,

What a wonderful analogies and I must confess, this is just how I view our motorhome too.

A boat in Greece sounds absolutely super Geoff and between your boat and your motorhome you must feel like you are living the dream for sure!

Oh aren't we all so lucky to be able to enjoy such pleasures in life? 

Sue


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sue thank you.

As I have said in other threads, I got the MH because the boat 'would not go up the Pyrennes'

Reluctant to give up the boat, because so many happy memories, but 2 X MAINTENANCE and 2,000 miles apart!

Also budget may force a decision after a year or so.

But meanwhile, ENJOY!

Geoff


----------

